# Teeth Troubles



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

For the last few days Cara has been one ... That's about the only way to describe it. Desperate to sit on your knee and chew her bone or your fingers, sweetness & light, crying a little and not eating her food as well as normal - she's on orijen. She's also rolling on the carpet rubbing the sides of her face & scratching the back of her left ear. 

we've checked & cleaned out her ears and I've had a good look & feel in her mouth. we've got one bottom canine just poking through, 2 new lower teeth on either side and bumpy big lumps at the back on both side but no exposed molars yet.

Puppy class tonight was a bit of a disaster she just didn't want to pay attention particularly lead work. If I had toothache I'd probably be similar

Would the teething be making her behave like this or are we just having a "Kevin & Perry" moment?

Any suggestions?

Kirsty xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Try chamomilla - I have the liquid form, I put it in a little water in a cup and Izzy sticks her nose in and drinks it


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Kirsty

I took Betty to vet yesterday as she had been sneezing and snorting quite a bit..while I was there I asked her about Betty's rubbing of her face on the carpet ( as you describe - but she also stops mid -walk and does it on the ground!) and she said it was probably teething and in fact yesterday she lost one of her fangs ( the smaller from teeth have already been replaced by adult teeth)...she also scratches the side of her face alot but the vet checked her ears and skin and said it was all good!! Hope this helps.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys lost all his little ones at the front but no big sharp canines yet or back ones hes been ok with them but im dredading it when the others fall out.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi guys

Better day she's eating thanks to half a teaspoon of bisto best & 60ml of hot water. Softens her food enough too with a bit extra taste.


----------

